

Bluehost CEO blog hacked (and many other sites at Bluehost) - sucuri2
http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/06/bluehost-ceo-blog-and-others-exploites-by-domainameat-cc.html

======
sucuri2
This seems to be a mass infection at Bluehost where even their CEO's blog got
hacked.

